# Blue dog mafia ?



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 2, 2010)

I have not been on forum long , but i have noticed several members with (BLUE DOG MAFIA) on the signatures used ! Could someone explain to me what this is ? i have hunted all my life and been a protector of this country for many years and never have i heard of such ! Is this some form of gang or ruffians forceing members to hunt blue dogs, if so there is help from the law, no one should be forced to hunt a bluetick ! Any help on this matter will be a great help !! Thanks NGAWALKINGTALL.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 2, 2010)

lol, well I see you brought your spoon.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 2, 2010)

Is that really all you got?


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 2, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

We may have too Get the Preacherman, too send you some Blue Berry Milk, for Your Walker Hound?

Just stick around , want't be very long you will hear about the Blue Berry's

May be some talk about the 410 Coalition also, just set tight, it's coming very soon.

To Be Continued.

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 2, 2010)

Ol DR...


----------



## holler tree (Jun 2, 2010)

see even I like blueticks as long as they are english !


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 2, 2010)

PRETTY PUP ! SHOOT MAN ALL I WAS ASKING FOR WAS A EXPLANATION AN I GOT OFFERED SOME BLUEBERRY MILK FOR MY DOGS  WELL I GUESS THATS BETTER THAN NUTTIN  OH YEA IM LOOKIN FOREWARD TO THAT BLUEBERRY MILK !!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't give her the milk man it will put her in the shade, Under the same shade of the same tree for hours JUST TRAILING AROUND.          xxxxBOOBERRY MILK IS POISONxxxxxxx   LOL


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 3, 2010)

It takes a special breed of hunter to hunt blues..Nodody forces them..Its just they are


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> It takes a special breed of hunter to hunt blues..Nodody forces them..Its just they are



HAHA this coming from the guy with a post in the BLUETICK section on UKC looking for a dog..lol..that blue pup must be really rubbing off on you.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 3, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> HAHA this coming from the guy with a post in the BLUETICK section on UKC looking for a dog..lol..that blue pup must be really rubbing off on you.


 

Once a man experiences a quality Bluetick thats all he wants.


----------



## bad mojo (Jun 3, 2010)

quality???????


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 3, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Don't give her the milk man it will put her in the shade, Under the same shade of the same tree for hours JUST TRAILING AROUND.          xxxxBOOBERRY MILK IS POISONxxxxxxx   LOL


 I know i should not poke fun of boo dogs cause if my grand pap was still alive he would be upset with me ! You see back when pawpaw an his buddys was still alive guess dey was in dey late 80s they would like to load up da boos build a good fire drink sum shine an let them boos bawl hoot all night. when they woke up the next morning wasnt hard to round dem boos up ya see dey didnt get to far !!!!!!! So my most humble apologys go out to dem boo dog hunters !!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 3, 2010)

*boo ticks*



NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> I know i should not poke fun of boo dogs cause if my grand pap was still alive he would be upset with me ! You see back when pawpaw an his buddys was still alive guess dey was in dey late 80s they would like to load up da boos build a good fire drink sum shine an let them boos bawl hoot all night. when they woke up the next morning wasnt hard to round dem boos up ya see dey didnt get to far !!!!!!! So my most humble apologys go out to dem boo dog hunters !!!!



 Man you ain't right, we gonna mess around n gettem stirred up.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 3, 2010)

I always heard it that if you just sit down where they strike a track they'll come back to you in an hour or so


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 3, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Man you ain't right, we gonna mess around n gettem stirred up.



 HAAAA STILL WAITIN ON DAT BOO BERRY MILK, AN I USE A 4-10 SUMTIMES WHEN I BUST EM OUT OF A HEMLOCK !!!!! GUESS DEM BOO BOYS DONT KNOW NUTTIN BOUT DEM HEMLOCKS !!


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 3, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> It takes a special breed of hunter to hunt blues..Nodody forces them..Its just they are



HEY NYTRO PAWPAW TOLD ME DEY NEVER MADE OUT TO FAR DATS WHY THEY FIND DEY WAY BACK SOON  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PIGEON MTN CLAN FORE EVER !!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 3, 2010)

NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> I have not been on forum long , but i have noticed several members with (BLUE DOG MAFIA) on the signatures used ! Could someone explain to me what this is ? i have hunted all my life and been a protector of this country for many years and never have i heard of such ! Is this some form of gang or ruffians forceing members to hunt blue dogs, if so there is help from the law, no one should be forced to hunt a bluetick ! Any help on this matter will be a great help !! Thanks NGAWALKINGTALL.



If ya have to ask what the Blue Dog Mafia is then you will never understand 

But then again there are few that do : So go right ahead and hunt the other breeds just like your peers ...........

We are just like the Marines FEW AND PROUD!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nytrobud1 said:


> I always heard it that if you just sit down where they strike a track they'll come back to you in an hour or so



Ya'll been sniffin to much Pigeon Mountian POO


----------



## luvtohunt (Jun 3, 2010)

*Whats that on the other side of that tree in your avitar?????*



Nytrobud1 said:


> I always heard it that if you just sit down where they strike a track they'll come back to you in an hour or so



Looks like there is a BLUE in there with that Walker, what's that all about? Oh and btw I have a Walker coonhound, so just wonderin? My baby boy has one of the " Blueberry " pups from the preacher for rabbits though. We new to the rabbit thing so we will soon find out what its all about.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> HAHA this coming from the guy with a post in the BLUETICK section on UKC looking for a dog..lol..that blue pup must be really rubbing off on you.


I just need something slower..These walkers dawgs will run off and leave little cupcake


----------



## all ticked up (Jun 4, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I just need something slower..These walkers dawgs will run off and leave little cupcake



you all keep in mind i posted that i was goin north even told where i was and offerd to make the drive to see this power u all talk about ant not the first one jumped on the chance to show me up


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 4, 2010)

Just like we tried to get him to hunt end of last year...where was GA DAWG..?? NO WHERE TO BE FOUND! He was even already down south.. Its ok hes hoping this blue pup will let him feel worthy enough to come down and hunt with the other blue dogs.


----------



## all ticked up (Jun 4, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Just like we tried to get him to hunt end of last year...where was GA DAWG..?? NO WHERE TO BE FOUND! He was even already down south.. Its ok hes hoping this blue pup will let him feel worthy enough to come down and hunt with the other blue dogs.



he might need to get in line to get one of these pups i have on the way


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thats a Cody jar bred Blue Engish treed with my Walker .One of our buddies owns him


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 4, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya'll been sniffin to much Pigeon Mountian POO



The pigeon is closed for now, but when it opens ur welcome to come up an see what boo can doo !!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2010)

all ticked up said:


> you all keep in mind i posted that i was goin north even told where i was and offerd to make the drive to see this power u all talk about ant not the first one jumped on the chance to show me up


Seems to me like I asked how long you were staying and you didnt know..Should have brought one of your powerfull blues up here..I could have watched them tree all my coon



ArmyTaco said:


> Just like we tried to get him to hunt end of last year...where was GA DAWG..?? NO WHERE TO BE FOUND! He was even already down south.. Its ok hes hoping this blue pup will let him feel worthy enough to come down and hunt with the other blue dogs.


I could probably find the post where I posted my number and told any of the mafia to call me IF they decided to not be scared of the rain and hunt..Nobody called..Just as I figured I stayed up all night waiting


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 4, 2010)

I traveled 2 hours to hunt down there all weekend...you really gonna try to use that excuse..wheres Wilcox at.

Also believe in that post you wouldnt bring your dog down..went back and read it..no GA DAWG power came with you..

Even made a thread for the weekend...cannot deny that one!! Go ahead pull it up!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 4, 2010)

Yes I am..


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 4, 2010)

Least your starting to see the BLUE LIGHT! You dont have to fight the feeling anymore..


----------



## redawgman (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey Dawg....I guess they are gonna let Ol'"00taco" keep his stickers since he"s got back on here defending the blue dogs....I knew I should have carried a camera with me that night to get a picture of him at the tree petting that TRI COLRED WALCUR dog


----------



## Prorain (Jun 5, 2010)

Man this is some funny stuff,I reckon I'm 1 of 2 plott owners on this forum but that's ok I like being a Lil' different.Ya'll keep it going cause it is funny.Boo dogs,treein beagles what is next?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 5, 2010)

Prorain said:


> Boo dogs,treein beagles what is next?


 

Alligators with wagging tails??


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 5, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Alligators with wagging tails??


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 5, 2010)

redawgman said:


> Hey Dawg....I guess they are gonna let Ol'"00taco" keep his stickers since he"s got back on here defending the blue dogs....I knew I should have carried a camera with me that night to get a picture of him at the tree petting that TRI COLRED WALCUR dog



Dont worry I will bring my camera..I am sure I can get them Ol Reds and their meat all in the same pic...



Prorain said:


> Man this is some funny stuff,I reckon I'm 1 of 2 plott owners on this forum but that's ok I like being a Lil' different.Ya'll keep it going cause it is funny.Boo dogs,treein beagles what is next?




Dare to be different..


----------



## Prorain (Jun 5, 2010)

Dang sure don't need no gators around me ain't got none to break my plotts off of.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 5, 2010)

prorain said:


> dang sure don't need no gators around me ain't got none to break my plotts off of.


 

i think he's trying to say that them plotts are a little to mean to his dogs.


----------



## Prorain (Jun 7, 2010)

Ain't that what they call "Profiling" I have yet to have that problem outta my kennel and I won't put up with it.My hounds are yard dogs also they chase tennis balls and such with my kids so for that reason I can't really have that.And I think if you look at it there are probably more of the other breeds scratched for that IMHO.

Blue Iron what are your thoughts?


----------



## jaybo81 (Jun 7, 2010)

holler tree said:


> see even I like blueticks as long as they are english !



Thats a good lookin pup hows his  breeding


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 7, 2010)

Prorain said:


> Ain't that what they call "Profiling" I have yet to have that problem outta my kennel and I won't put up with it.My hounds are yard dogs also they chase tennis balls and such with my kids so for that reason I can't really have that.And I think if you look at it there are probably more of the other breeds scratched for that IMHO.
> 
> Blue Iron what are your thoughts?


 

I think I was just stirring the pot bud. I've never been to the woods with a Plott.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 7, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> Thats a good lookin pup hows his  breeding



thanks, thats actually 2 pups. the first one is my girl and the other is my boy. they are bred up right for my likings anyway. cant wait to get them in the woods. been a while since I trained a pup but Ive got some high hopes for these 2.


moms pedigree





dads pedigree


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 7, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> I think I was just stirring the pot bud. I've never been to the woods with a Plott.


You aint missing much


----------



## Prorain (Jun 8, 2010)

Blue Iron we need to change that then you ain't that far from me if ya got a place down that way i'll be glad come on or you can come this way.My # is in my signature give me a holla we'll turn'm out.Keep it going it's better than talk'n bout them tree'n beagles

Jaybo if you are referring to my dog he is Pocahontas bred.

GaDawg don't make me turn a BLACKOUT on ya!!!! 
ROLL TIDE


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 11, 2010)

BTT.just didnt want to let this topic get too far toward the bottom before a challenge is layed down. You know "Walcur" against Boo dog.Of course it has to be after the leaves fall all.Circle points dont count ya know.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 11, 2010)

LOL this is a first...


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 11, 2010)

First for What?


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 11, 2010)

you dont think were actually skeered of blue dogs do ya


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 11, 2010)

lol just search a little


----------



## holler tree (Jun 11, 2010)

not another challenge !!! I wonder how far this one will go. this thread will be long gone if your wanting to wait on the leaves to fall off.  any money involved or just braggin rights ? nevermind the leaves, snakes, heat,or anything else lets see this power go. last time my place was a little far for some of you to drive so somebody please come up with a place so I can see what all the fuss is about. heck I might even bring my old cull out and let him pee on yalls truck tires just so he can see what a coondog looks like .


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 12, 2010)

Dang nytro i hope you know what your doing callen them booooo boys out like that !! you do know come winter an they show up your on your own, i aint listening to no bawl hootn booooo dawg all night on the pigeon  just got back in from playing with my moffits demon pup , saw 6 coons in 5 trees not bad fer a 9 month old walcur pup huh  but puttn all jokes aside i really would like to see a boootick tree a coon !!!!!!!! lots of gum beatn lots a sangin but no brangin haaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 15, 2010)

holler tree said:


> not another challenge !!! I wonder how far this one will go. this thread will be long gone if your wanting to wait on the leaves to fall off.  any money involved or just braggin rights ? nevermind the leaves, snakes, heat,or anything else lets see this power go. last time my place was a little far for some of you to drive so somebody please come up with a place so I can see what all the fuss is about. heck I might even bring my old cull out and let him pee on yalls truck tires just so he can see what a coondog looks like .



Where is blyth anyways Holler?  Me and you need to get together and run some. Especially when you get that blue pup started, that one need to be in my pen


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 15, 2010)

Now N GA WALKER MAN, There is a big difference with us BLUEBOYS!!!!! While yall started a fire and drank that shine, yall just thought them Walkers was ah runninin, but really that shine just clooged yalls thinking??????? Really, them dogs done hit a deer scent and left the hills??? Now the difference in us BLUEBERRY boys is it's in our HEARTS(that is BLUE hearts) And we drink DIET-PEPSIE while the Blueberrys START THE FIRE and CUT THE SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 15, 2010)

*silly preacher man*

Preacher man has your cheese done slid plum of your blueberry crackers. You aint right preacher but, you sure are a lot of fun BUT, YOU STILL AINT RIGHT. LOL


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 16, 2010)

*Hey-Cur,,,,,*

You know I don't think NorthGeorgiaBoy is as  as he's tring to make us think?????   To be a new comer he's shore dun stirred up a mess!!!!!!! I think he's  a secret HIT-MAN of the LOWER coon sort!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holler tree (Jun 16, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Where is blyth anyways Holler?  Me and you need to get together and run some. Especially when you get that blue pup started, that one need to be in my pen



right out side of augusta pretty good ride for you but your welcome to come and go with me anytime. as for the pup I guess hes gonna have to hang out with me for a while .


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 16, 2010)

*Sway-Back Bluetick?????????*

Now that pup looks a little Sway-Back???  no , maybe it's his belly??  Maybe we need to get some of my Blueberry in him???    By the way my mom and dad lived in Blythe in the early 70's . They lived in the BIG white house on the first cross street in Blythe, you take a right to go to the ole Turkey farm.  I know that Blue is going to look fine.


----------



## holler tree (Jun 17, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Now that pup looks a little Sway-Back???  no , maybe it's his belly??  Maybe we need to get some of my Blueberry in him???    By the way my mom and dad lived in Blythe in the early 70's . They lived in the BIG white house on the first cross street in Blythe, you take a right to go to the ole Turkey farm.  I know that Blue is going to look fine.



oh no you didnt  !! he's a pig that much is for sure but for the life of me I cant figure out why you would think that I would want to ruin my pup by mixin in some blueberry, he aint no DEER dog  . you sellin that stuff like they use to sell caster oil. miracle blue berry cure guaranteed to cure what ails ya. sounds like you might need to have a recall and start puttin that stuff up for yourself so you'll have a little to fall back on when them tri's start puttin the heat on ya   .


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 18, 2010)

*Be Careful Hollow Tree!!!!!!!*

You kinda MEDDLING now, Don't worry MY BLUEBERRYS can handle them TRIs with NO problem!!!!!!  I've got a lot of tricks up my sleeve, I'll just  pull them out as I need them!!!!!!!! Soon as they get back from the Cancun Islands they'll be more than ready


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 18, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Now N GA WALKER MAN, There is a big difference with us BLUEBOYS!!!!! While yall started a fire and drank that shine, yall just thought them Walkers was ah runninin, but really that shine just clooged yalls thinking??????? Really, them dogs done hit a deer scent and left the hills??? Now the difference in us BLUEBERRY boys is it's in our HEARTS(that is BLUE hearts) And we drink DIET-PEPSIE while the Blueberrys START THE FIRE and CUT THE SHINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 well if ya reread i said my grand pap drank shine he has been passd fer bout 30yrs now juss like his boo dogs i dont drink, no way in nga i cud drink an hunt a walker, ya see when you drop him aint no sittn an lettn em bawl hoot all night ! ya got to go get em off da wood !! i aint but 50 got afew good years left in this ole ex army ranger body be a long time till i have to quit an hunt a boo  good hunting to all whether it be sittn an listening to a boo all night or it be hunting pigs with plotts or hunting reds an hopein !!!


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 18, 2010)

N-GA, You were a RANGER, you know all about SAND-HILL-Fort Benning?????? I was there 1967 and after Nam was there in 1968!!!!! Precious Memories from a First Air Calvary Man


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 19, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> N-GA, You were a RANGER, you know all about SAND-HILL-Fort Benning?????? I was there 1967 and after Nam was there in 1968!!!!! Precious Memories from a First Air Calvary Man



Ya i know a whole lot about benning,stewart an the history of the old air calv , my hats off to you brother ! i probably had to scrape some of your paint off those old barracks water pipes with my dog tags ! charlie 9-2 ! I spent better part of 80 at that wonderful place, never will forget it !! I as of last year ets out of gaarng c-108 recon !! kinda hard on a 50yr old grand dad haaaa !!


----------



## mlandrum (Jun 19, 2010)

OOOH-AH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 20, 2010)

i  hear ya !! hey talkn bout shine back around 80 after jump school i got my hands on sum good stuff, they caught me ridin a BLUE donkey down main street columbus, so i guess we kindred spirits if ya count that toward me ever hunting a booo of any kind preacher man !!!!!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 21, 2010)

Boys or should I say ol men...yall stop talking bout Benning. Was there in 2006 for a lil while. Then went on to Stewart. 4 years I am glad I did but I sure dont miss it. 11B here as well.


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 22, 2010)

ArmyTaco said:


> Boys or should I say ol men...yall stop talking bout Benning. Was there in 2006 for a lil while. Then went on to Stewart. 4 years I am glad I did but I sure dont miss it. 11B here as well.


 OLE MEN  HEY TACO YOUR MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME FOLLOW THIS OLD MAN AROUND HAAAAAA !! SHOOT SON YOU CANT BE ALL BAD BEING A BROTHER AT ARMS EVEN IF YOU HUNT BOO TICKS !! THANKS FOR YOUR SERVICE AN GOD BLESS YOU !!


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 23, 2010)

Ill follow right behind you...wheres my keys..Ill be the fall out vehicle lol...im not stupid I know what kind of crazy person it takes to stay in Infantry til they 50...been around a few..


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

Me and my brother and a buddy was going to take on the blue dog mafia last year. never called or anything. lol. to late now. done sold ol' cracker. somebody got her on her. not shure who but they did. little redtick. i have hunted with all the dogs. plotts. walkers, red tick. blue tick, balck@tans, and english dogs. hunted with some good ones and hunted with some bad ones of all kinds. I like the plotts and red ticks the beast.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 23, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> Me and my brother and a buddy was going to take on the blue dog mafia last year. never called or anything. lol. to late now. done sold ol' cracker. somebody got her on her. not shure who but they did. little redtick. i have hunted with all the dogs. plotts. walkers, red tick. blue tick, balck@tans, and english dogs. hunted with some good ones and hunted with some bad ones of all kinds. I like the plotts and red ticks the beast.



Prove it ...........


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2010)

Where you been Mr. Mafia leader? Hunting? Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2010)

Evidently I cant put that


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 23, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> Me and my brother and a buddy was going to take on the blue dog mafia last year. never called or anything. lol. to late now. done sold ol' cracker. somebody got her on her. not shure who but they did. little redtick. i have hunted with all the dogs. plotts. walkers, red tick. blue tick, balck@tans, and english dogs. hunted with some good ones and hunted with some bad ones of all kinds. I like the plotts and red ticks the beast.



You remind me of GA DAWG...


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 23, 2010)

i thank he was going to hunt with use. My Bro was WalkerBoy 2... He screwd around and got hisself deleted. lol... i'll have to look it up. idk if i can find it. yall we going to come up her and if yall one we would pay ya noght at he hotail. and gas back. and if we one yall was going to pay us are way down south to hunt with tall


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 24, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> i thank he was going to hunt with use. My Bro was WalkerBoy 2... He screwd around and got hisself deleted. lol... i'll have to look it up. idk if i can find it. yall we going to come up her and if yall one we would pay ya noght at he hotail. and gas back. and if we one yall was going to pay us are way down south to hunt with tall


I remember it..They were skeered..They are still skeered..I mean if they wanted to show off some blue power..All they would have to do is show up at our buddy hunt next week and let the big dog eat..


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 24, 2010)

yea. lol see i new he would rember when i sed something about it. lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 24, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> i thank he was going to hunt with use. My Bro was WalkerBoy 2... He screwd around and got hisself deleted. lol... i'll have to look it up. idk if i can find it. yall we going to come up her and if yall one we would pay ya noght at he hotail. and gas back. and if we one yall was going to pay us are way down south to hunt with tall



Ya but ya'll had to go to bed to early  And then if I recall ya'll did not have a dog or he was just a pup one ......

So ya'll are Kin to NO SHOW  DAWG


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 24, 2010)

no. my bro was on here. and he just pmed him ant sed that he would hunt with us, my dog was 1.5 year old. and was doing fine. I can stay up as long as i want to. lol


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Ya but ya'll had to go to bed to early  And then if I recall ya'll did not have a dog or he was just a pup one ......
> 
> So ya'll are Kin to NO SHOW  DAWG


----------



## itsthemarket (Jun 26, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Once a man experiences a quality Bluetick thats all he wants.



Man, that sentence can be taken a few different ways...


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 26, 2010)

itsthemarket said:


> Man, that sentence can be taken a few different ways...


 now thats funny i dont care who you are !!!!! Bet ya cant figger how i took it !


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 28, 2010)

NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> now thats funny i dont care who you are !!!!! Bet ya cant figger how i took it !



I thank i took it the same way you did. lol


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jun 28, 2010)

NGAWALKINGTALL said:


> now thats funny i dont care who you are !!!!! Bet ya cant figger how i took it !





bawlingtall said:


> I thank i took it the same way you did. lol



Don't really wanna shut my eyes now Boyz

ya'll need 2 stop right here cause this fourm is G Rated


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 29, 2010)

Lol^^^^


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 29, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Don't really wanna shut my eyes now Boyz
> 
> ya'll need 2 stop right here cause this fourm is G Rated



 sounds like you mite have been watchn a lil to much boo back mountain !! were talking about hunting !!


----------



## bawlingtall (Jun 29, 2010)

Hahahahah^^^^


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 14, 2010)

Rumor has it ol' GA DAWG is going to try out a Blue dog tomorrow night.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 14, 2010)

You've went off the deep end


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 14, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> You've went off the deep end


 

Have I now???


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Have I now???


I bet the man says he hunts like a walker He better to


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 14, 2010)

is he tryin one or just hunting with one?


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 14, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> is he tryin one or just hunting with one?


 
Trying is the word I would use.....


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 14, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I bet the man says he hunts like a walker He better to


 
Mine hunts like a walker and I ain't ashamed to say it.


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 14, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> Trying is the word I would use.....



i guess everyone strays now and then!


----------



## barry green (Jul 14, 2010)

lace your boots up, charge your light and come on down to east alabama any weekend. we'll put those walcurs in the swamp and and we'll see how good they are. we'll bring a couple of sorry ol blue dogs that we use as an excuse to kill time all night with.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 15, 2010)

barry green said:


> lace your boots up, charge your light and come on down to east alabama any weekend. we'll put those walcurs in the swamp and and we'll see how good they are. we'll bring a couple of sorry ol blue dogs that we use as an excuse to kill time all night with.


 

We'll cut that walcur toward the "unknown" swamp!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 15, 2010)

barry green said:


> lace your boots up, charge your light and come on down to east alabama any weekend. we'll put those walcurs in the swamp and and we'll see how good they are. we'll bring a couple of sorry ol blue dogs that we use as an excuse to kill time all night with.


I guess a blue dog is the only one that can tree a coon in water


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 15, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I guess a blue dog is the only one that can tree a coon in water


 

This ain't regular water....


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jul 15, 2010)

bawlingtall said:


> Me and my brother and a buddy was going to take on the blue dog mafia last year. never called or anything. lol. to late now. done sold ol' cracker. somebody got her on her. not shure who but they did. little redtick. i have hunted with all the dogs. plotts. walkers, red tick. blue tick, balck@tans, and english dogs. hunted with some good ones and hunted with some bad ones of all kinds. I like the plotts and red ticks the beast.



That would be me and i love that little dog.She is the one that had the pups i had on here for sale a while back.She is the one in the green collar.is it the same Cracker?I know i got her from a boy in Pickens county.


----------



## barry green (Jul 15, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I guess a blue dog is the only one that can tree a coon in water


didnt say that now did i? refering to the dude that claims he never saw a blue dog tree. he lives in a smalll world i guess.


----------



## willcox (Jul 15, 2010)

AINT BEEN KEEPING UP WITH THIS THING IN A WHILE SO DONE LET THIS SLIP BY ME 
WHAT IS THAT WHITE GLOW AROUND THAT DOG IN THE AVITAR OF THE FELLOW THAT STARTED THIS ? IS IT 7 DUST ? FLEA POWDER ?


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jul 15, 2010)

willcox said:


> AINT BEEN KEEPING UP WITH THIS THING IN A WHILE SO DONE LET THIS SLIP BY ME
> WHAT IS THAT WHITE GLOW AROUND THAT DOG IN THE AVITAR OF THE FELLOW THAT STARTED THIS ? IS IT 7 DUST ? FLEA POWDER ?



DANG SON THAT JUSS PLUM HURTS MY FEELINGS 7 DUST HAAAAA NAW ITS 10 DUST , I GOTTA JOB  I WOULD BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW YA WHAT DA OLE FLEA BITTEN PLUG CUD DO BUT SHE HAS BEEN BRED TO A BOO DOG - MAYBE IT WILL SLOW EM DOWN !!!!!


----------



## willcox (Jul 16, 2010)

them pups probably will be slower and alot more ACCURATE


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 16, 2010)

willcox said:


> them pups probably will be slower and alot more ACCURATE


  Yeah IF they ever tree. Which I doubt they will..Why would anyone do that to a walker dog is beyond me!!


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Aug 27, 2010)

*dang*

you boys  are tuff on them boys now you know that the walkers ant what they use to be


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Aug 27, 2010)

*jaybo*

jaybo its time to get back in the woods stop all that fishing


----------

